# By Pass Surgery



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Is or has anyone had or thinking about weight loss surgery?

I just had the Gastric bypass 5 days ago and am doing great too.

I was wondering if anyone else has that can let me know how theirs is going.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Had the band put in about 6 years ago - absolutely worthless.
Yes, I'm down about 60 pounds but have a lot more to go.

I should have listened when they told me it was only another a tool.
Eating right and exercising is the most important tool.
With bypass, you'll loose more (mainly because your body can't process the amounts you used to eat) but I have known 2 people who had it, lost vast amounts of weight, then slowly gained much of it back. You will need to watch your eating habits and exercise, there is no magic cure, you just have an additional tool to help you now.

I wish you luck. One thing that has helped me lately is to set very small goals, like losing 10 pounds. I can lose 10 pounds, but when you say I need to lose 100 lbs, that's just too much, takes too long, and looks hopeless. But 10 separate goals of 10 pounds will get you there.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you mnn2501 for your incite. :thumb: I wish you continued success 

I is a little hard to not be a couch potato and get up and walk but I am doing it. I look at things I want to do again so I walk on. 

I came to this decision as not a diet fix but as a new life style. One thing I do enjoy is not feeling that I want to eat or munch all the time. 

Still being on the liquid phase (which for me is not hard to do) I am looking forward to more flavors in my meals.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

I am still on the liquid phase of my journey till I go back to the Dr. so far so good. I am loosing about a pound a day. This is usual at first they say. :nanner:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Good luck, Lolart.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Terri for your encouragement


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Best of luck to you! I have a friend whose wife had the "modified J"...it's also called something else but I forget what. 

Anyway, she had the surgery a couple years before she met my friend and she says the surgery is the BEST thing she ever did for herself. She lost ocer 200 pounds. She is enjoying life to the MAX, working overseas for months at a time, and just doing things she never had before because of her weight. Her health is good.

Some people say "it's the easy way out". No, it is NOT!!! It's never easy to decide to have a surgery that will REQUIRE changes to your life forever. It is never easy to say, "I need help" and just turn yourself over to someone else. It is not easy to live with the side effects. You are a brave person who commits FULLY to what you want or need to do. Congrats to you!

Mon


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The second that you step off the initial restricted diet you run into problems. It&#8217;s very hard to stick to a restricted diet of your own accord. Just one more helping. Just a taste of that donut. You have to really talk yourself into: &#8220;I don&#8217;t eat that anymore&#8221;, &#8220;I would rather have an apple&#8221;&#8230;

Also, tumeric, the spice, helps with cravings. Take a pinch every day.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you both for your help and encouragement.

Deciding on this surgery was a long process on mine and the Dr. part. It was a lot on thing to do test to take. and different Dr. to ok the process. This took several months just to get to the part where I could still say yes or no to go on. 

All in all it is long process. I do know some people may stray and eat more than they should. Even though you could in the long run have a little of the things you missed but as you say you do have to use self control to not eat more than you should. 

Being about a month after surgery the only thing I am encountering is some of my prescription med. I have to take seems to be making my stomach hurt. I go to the dr. this Thursday so we can address this problem


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

I Just thought I would check in and let you know how everything was going so far. It has been 18 months since the surgery.
I have lose all the weight I wanted to loose and now I am on maintaining my weight. This coming week I will have surgery for some skin removal, plus I do have a hernia they will take care of too. I weight 124 lb. now not sure how much I will after the
surgery.
Thank all of you that has well wishes.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well done Iolart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Excellent!

By the way, my friend's wife (mentioned in earlier post) has still kept the weight off and has plans for the excess skin removal after she returns to the US from Korea in a year or so. Enjoy your new life!

Mon


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Great job


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

frogmammy I am sure she will feel better to get the surgery done. I had the tummy done last week with the hernia surgery added I did it last Friday and go back to the Dr. Monday for my next apt. Things are going well

Thank you *Terri,* mnn2501, Oregon1986 and everyone for your support


----------

